
iPhone 6s Smart Battery Case - Aloha
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MGQL2LL/A/iphone-6s-smart-battery-case-charcoal-gray
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695695)

